

Yet another AWK competitor - C++ - akaus
http://github.com/lvv/scc

======
hsmyers
A C++ Repl while really interesting and nice and all that--- does not an AWK
make. Given the examples shown, you can do some AWKish things, but so can Perl
or Lua or whatever... Tis cool though, gotta give it that!

~~~
alttab
Well, it also probably compiles a full C++ program before running it. So
performance would be terrible. I think this was made as tongue-in-cheek with
all of the ruby awk stuff we've seen lately.

What I take out of this is "the unix command line tools are there, learn them
and use them."

~~~
akaus
Interactive performance? SCC compilation is about 1 sec on my old laptop with
warm cache. Good enough for command line tool. Or do you mean run time
performance? Run time probably faster than anything else.

~~~
anon_d
_[...] 1 sec [...]. Good enough for command line tool [...]_

lol

~~~
lvv
For interactive use - yes, it's good enough. For use in scripts - it's
probably too slow. But you can use compiled binary. It is saved under
/tmp/<user-name>-scc

